# removing tree hive methods?



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

It would take forever to suck up the bees as they come out. Put the cone on the tree, then put a box with some drawn frames in it. Make it so the narrow end of the cone goes into the box.
Cover it and leave it. It may take weeks to get the bees out. What I would do is after you have a good number of bees, put a frame of brood in the box. I am told the queen in the tree will wonder whos laying eggs in her hive and come out to see. When she does you have a hive with a queen.


----------



## lilejac (May 30, 2013)

I've thought about this trapout method, however the hive is located about 10ft off the ground and there isn't a way for me to attach a hive body to the entrance.


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

I would pass on it,,,,unless you have plenty of time on your hands. I have put trap out boxes up in trees before,,,it is hard but I think well worth it.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

This is what I have in progress as far as a bee tree trap out. It's been up about a week. There are about 20k of bees in the hive. A few more weeks and it should be complete.
I have a video on the fb page below.


----------



## lilejac (May 30, 2013)

The trapout idea may work fine but I plan to alter the design by making the tube they crawl through longer so I can set the hive closer to the ground since the hive is so high up. Any thoughts??


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

Strap a tree stand to the tree and set the trap out box on it.
10' is high enough that people may not bother it and you can reach it from a ladder or the back of a pickup truck.
I have one on a 2 man ladder stand out in the wood's 13' up and it works great.
If all goes well I should have the Queen next week.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I just did one 15 ft up, I put a cone on the tree and hung a box with a bottom board and top board strapped on like a swarm trap, went and picked it up last night and brought it home and today I checked to make sure of no laying worker and then did a newpaper combine with a small nuc I had recently started. My nuc went from having 5 frames drawn out to in a few days when they unite having over 10 lbs of bees in it. you most likely wont get the genetics of the hive, but they still make great boosters, you could always feen them brood untill they raise a qeen and start a new colony that way as well.


here it is after about 20 min after install


----------



## tommysnare (Jan 30, 2013)

:thumbsup:


lilejac said:


> The trapout idea may work fine but I plan to alter the design by making the tube they crawl through longer so I can set the hive closer to the ground since the hive is so high up. Any thoughts??


----------



## tommysnare (Jan 30, 2013)

im setting up a trap out tomorrow in town. got the call yesterday.


----------



## DarkWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

lilejac said:


> The trapout idea may work fine but I plan to alter the design by making the tube they crawl through longer so I can set the hive closer to the ground since the hive is so high up. Any thoughts??


Use a piece of corrugated tube and run it from the top down to ground level and into the hive. Be sure to seal the screen against it with good tape and secure it so it can't be knocked around. Post a warning sign near by. So long as your trap out is sealed well, they will have no place to go except down the tube. 

Once set up for a while, you might see if you can shove a small tube down into the cavity and use a syringe to squirt in some diluted Bee-Quick or the like, to drive anything left out. Then seal the cavity with some great stuff.

Oh, you will need to screen the end of the tube, too, don't forget. Else they'll simply have a remote 1" entrance.


----------



## lilejac (May 30, 2013)

This hive is located on a college campus... how do I keep people out of it??


----------



## DarkWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

Most all college kids I know of would leave it be, or think it cool and go take a close look. I don't think there would be issues with vandalism or anything. That's why I said to post a sign though.. Something like "Honey Bee Rescue and Relocation in Progress. Please do not disturb the hive!" or something.

That or put the hive higher in the tree.. Think portable tree stand.. Making a stand is an easy task with some ratchet straps to secure the stand, and the hive to it.

Several options though, I'd think. 

BTW, any picture of the tree in question?


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

If you use a long tube in a trap out, you won't get the queen.
By putting a short tube over the entrance until the bees are used to using it, then putting it into a box with an escape cone on the end, not only will foragers not be able to re-enter the hove, but if the hive's brood nest is anywhere near the entrance and the queen smells foreign brood, she'll go into the box looking for the foreign queen who laid it, and be unable to go back.

Won't be long before she starts laying in your box, and at that time you've captured the colony. ..so leave them some comb or frames to draw out when you place the box,

Give the brood a few weeks to emerge, and remove the escape cone so the foragers can go back in and rob the honey, then bring it all home


----------



## beemilk (Sep 12, 2012)




----------

